# Elitegroup + WOL + RTC geht net



## Hawkster (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi all, so, also big prob!

Hab das Elitegroup K7S5A board.

Dabei brauche ich die Funktionen WOL und RTC.

Nun das Prob.

Aktiviere ich beides, geht nur WOL (UNLOGISCH!)
Aktivere ich nu RTC, geht nur RTC und noch WOL (logisch)
Aktivere ich WOL, geht nur WOL und kein RTC (logisch)

Weiss jemand wo das Prob liegt

MFG Hawkster


----------



## Hawkster (29. Dezember 2004)

Ok, ich hab jetzt den fehler, das RTC geht erst, wenn ich ins windoof gebootet habe und dann herunterfahre.

Kann mir jetzt auch einer sagen, wieso das so ist?

MFG Hawkster


----------

